# Questions avant achat Apple TV 3:



## hdaiforever (22 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

Dans le but que mon fils regarde des streaming sur la TV de sa chambre, j'aimerai acheter une Apple TV 3.

J'ai quelques questions:

1- Il y a t'il une sortie d'une nouvelle Apple TV de prévue ?
Ca serait dommage d'investir dans un produit obsolète dans quelques mois.

2- Peut on avoir accès à l'historique internet dessus ?

3- Peut on aller sur le net avec la télécommande fournie ?
Ou il faut un clavier spécifique ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Lauange (22 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

1 : je ne sais pas. 

2et 3 : non

L'Apple Tv est achat inutile. Je regrette d'avoir acheté la mienne. Le streaming n'est pas fonctionnelle (coupures fréquentes).


----------



## hdaiforever (22 Août 2013)

D'après mes lectures, en jalbreakant on peut aller sur le net sans son ipad/iphone.

C'est tout de même un comble de devoir JB un appareil pour pouvoir s'en servir


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Toujours en JB, l'historique est accessible ainsi que la possibilité d'utiliser un iphone/ipad/ipod comme télécommande.


----------



## Lauange (24 Août 2013)

Non c'est faux. J'ai jbké la mienne et elle ne surfe pas sur le net. J'avais installe un serveur PLEX pour utiliser ma bibliothèque de divx comme un média center, mais la lecture en wifi ou par câble ethernet est constamment saccadée. C'est un vrai achat inutile. Mon fils a un galaxy S3 et mon Tv Samsung est connecté et lui arrive à lire des vidéos ou films depuis son device sans saccades. Bref, j'ai une Apple TV.


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Août 2013)

A 2min23:

[youtube]UDhA9RhygwQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2013)

Moi, j'adore mon APple TV. Aucune coupure et c'est simple d'utilisation.

Le seul réel accès internet est sur YouTube.


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Août 2013)

La question n'est pas tant de savoir si ca surfe ou pas (les 3 points évoqués sont Ok via JailBreak) mais qu'est ce que tu veux en faire... L'AppleTv est une box décevante à plus d'un titre et pour l'exploiter correctement, il faut la jailbreaker ou accepter de rester juste dans l'univers hyperfermé et pas très pratique (partage iTunes par exemple) d'Apple.

Si c'est pour surfer et regarder des films sur le net en streaming, autant prendre une clé Android à 50/60&#8364; qui fera aussi bien l'affaire, et sans JB ou bien alors directement une TV connectée (80% des TV 2013 sont connectables aujourd'hui) 

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de nouvelle ATV de prévue pour 2013. Il y a quelques rumeurs autour de l'iTV mais rien de très probant. Il est probable qu'il y aura un renouvellement en 2014 mais sur quoi ??


----------



## hdaiforever (24 Août 2013)

Bonsoir,

C'est surtout pour regarder les séries TV en streaming trouvable sur le net, surfer sur le net, et regarder des films stockés sur mon iMac 2012.


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2013)

Donc, l'Apple TV convient pour tout, sauf pour le streaming puisqu'il faut absolument que les fichiers soient dans iTunes sur ton ordinateur. 

Donc, cela semble un mauvais choix pour tes besoins.


----------



## hdaiforever (25 Août 2013)

Tant qu'elle n'est pas jailbreakable oui ...

Et avec l'airplay ?


----------



## Bombigolo (25 Août 2013)

je m'en sert tous les jours avec airplay pour lire les films stockés sur mon Mbp 
ou sur des disques externes , seuls quelques "gros" mkv saccadent de temps en temps
mais globalement je suis satisfait


----------



## hdaiforever (25 Août 2013)

L'inconvénient pour surfer c'est qu'il faut un clavier, avec quelle appli on peut utiliser l'iphone ou l'ipad pour simuler tout ça ?

merci


----------



## jesfr (25 Août 2013)

Apple TV3 acheté hier pour tester.

Je voulais surtout voir des films en streaming, et figurez vous que via airplay ça marche super bien, le couple DPSTREAM / PUREVID fonctionne à la perfection, ça nécessite bien sur un iphone ou un ipad, pas intéressant si l'on n'est pas déjà équipé.

Ensuite j'ai environ 200 divx sur un dd externe, pour lire ceux-ci , j'ai installé l'application air video sur l'ipad et sur le mac relié au DD qui permet de jouer les vidéos via l'appli de l'iphone qui l'envoi ensuite sur l'apple TV.

Du coup , je garde l'apple TV ;-)

Tout ça réalisé sans jailbreak ou modif/manip compliqué.

Ca marche tellement bien que je pense en acheter un 2eme pour équipé une autre télé.


----------



## dale_coop (29 Août 2013)

Et avec PlexConnect (cf news de hier http://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/plexconnect-peut-refonctionner-sur-l-apple-tv-107656), l'Apple TV prend une autre envergure ! 
On peut enfin lire les mkv, flv, divx (multi-pistes audio et sous titres) qui se trouvent sur son PC/MAC/NAS. Cela donne également accès à des chaines de streaming comme Southpark, TED, LetMeWatchThis, IceFilms, Kiss Anime, etc,...

++
dale


----------



## hdaiforever (29 Août 2013)

Je suis en 5.2.1 sur ma ATV3, je ne connais pas le dernier FW.
Mais il est déconseillé de faire les dernières mise à jour si on compte jailbreaker.


----------



## Niarlatop (2 Octobre 2013)

Jesfr, si tu repasses par là, comment tu fais pour afficher des vidéos PureVid (et donc en Flash) sur l'AppleTV via iPhone ou iPad ?
Tu utilises une appli spéciale ?
La qualité d'affichage est bonne ? (J'ai un peu peur du rendu de la def de l'iPhone étiré sur une TV 1080p)
Le résultat est fluide ? (En recopie vidéo depuis un Mac ça rame aléatoirement, de quoi te gâcher un film)

Merci


----------



## virus-ak (9 Octobre 2013)

L'utilisation du logiciel beamer permet de streamer tous type de film sur les apple tv sans les JB ni passer par iTunes . Je l'utilise très souvent et jamais de problème même pour le 1080P.


----------



## hdaiforever (9 Octobre 2013)

Airplay le fait, pourquoi utiliser autre chose alors que c'est d'origine sur un imac ?


----------

